# Anyone adjust an ETA 2836-2 themselves?



## razcob (Nov 7, 2007)

I was reading an article on how easy it was to regulate the Seiko 7s26 movement with an inexpensive watch kit. 

Does anyone know if you can adjust an ETA 2836-2 movement, using inexpensive tools and limited knowledge (MarineMaster B-42?)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: You can, but Murphy's Law will really come into play here.


----------



## Checkmarks (Jan 3, 2008)

I took the plunge and did the adjustment myself. Quite sucessfull as well. There is only one adjustment and I used a toothpick. Seems I had to trial and error it about 10 times. In the end my watch keeps amazing time. +5 seconds per 3 days. 

Good luck


----------



## Checkmarks (Jan 3, 2008)

Additionally I have a swiss army watch with this 2836-2 movement and was twice as sucessfull as the Fortis with a +1 second over the course of a three day monitor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, adjusting the regulator screw towards + or - is the simple way to achieve better accuracy. 
If the hairspring isn´t centered, if the train wheels aren´t in propper condition adjusting the screw doesn´t accomplish a better run. That´s why I always advice to let a watchmaker look at the watch. It isn´t that expensive and you´ll have had a look at all sources of trouble - just to make sure.


----------



## Tsuioku (Jan 14, 2008)

Checkmarks said:


> I took the plunge and did the adjustment myself. Quite sucessfull as well. There is only one adjustment and I used a toothpick. Seems I had to trial and error it about 10 times. In the end my watch keeps amazing time. +5 seconds per 3 days.
> 
> Good luck


Thinking about ordering a case opener and taking the plunge myself but a couple of things I want to clarify.
1. Does moving towards the '+' slow it down?
2. Looking at my movement, it looks like there's a bracket that prevents the regulator from going to far in that direction (~2mm leeway left). Would I be able to move it further or does the bracket really prevent me?
3. Where is the spring stud? Don't want to touch it by accident.

Pictures would be greatly appreciated. I haven't been able to find any online at the moment.

On another note, are 3pt case openers better or 2pt openers?


----------

